# What would cause Cabomba to just start failing after thriving for so long?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

You may need to go back in your memory till you find what you changed just before
they started going down.
For example: Has the GH booster always been there ? And is it likely to be needed per the city water report ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> You may need to go back in your memory till you find what you changed just before
> they started going down.
> For example: Has the GH booster always been there ? And is it likely to be needed per the city water report ?


Nothing has changed. I had the Cabomba when I first started EI dosing, so its fert and Excel has been constant, the GH Booster has also been a constant since I got the plants. Just a Betta in there fed once a day and just a half dozen pellets or so that he completely eats.

I thought that maybe it had just grown so dense that the light wasn't enough to cut through it, but after removing most of it and only using a few piece, that didn't seem to be the issue.


----------



## johnpfaff (Oct 18, 2013)

Dumb question on my part, has the plant been trimmed multiple times? Do you have the same problem with new top trimmings when replanted?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

johnpfaff said:


> Dumb question on my part, has the plant been trimmed multiple times? Do you have the same problem with new top trimmings when replanted?


It's been trimmed a lot as it was growing so fast. New growth always looked great. as the new growth would grow to the top I would trim and replant or put in a 5 gallon grow out tank.

When I replant it the new growth would have the same issues.

Bump:


onefang said:


> I wonder if your double dosing of excel has built the concentration to a point where the Cabomba won't tolerate it any more. I don't have any first hand experience, but I have seen several threads of folks who've seen their cabomba and many other plants melt once excel concentrations get too high. Even plants that normally tolerate it will start to suffer with too much.


It's a possibility I suppose? New growth looks pretty good when the plant is trimmed though so I'm not sure if that would be the main cause or not?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

As overall plant mass increases, the global demand for ferts will also go up. What was enough for the tank three months ago may not be enough today. Overall plant mass is always relative. 

Not saying ferts are definitely the problem, just something to consider. 

I wouldnt think it's due to the excel. Ive had cabomba in a couple different tanks dosing heavy excel (2-3x) and never found it to be a sensitive plant.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

What substrate do you use? 

Maybe the plants have consumed all of the nutrients in the substrate, and now is trying to survive on strictly water column nutrients.


Sernt ferm mer phern


----------

